# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى برامج النوكيا برنامج برنامج الخرائط echoecho لجوالات نوكيا

## لهلوبة الشرق

*echoecho*     echoecho shows you on a map exactly where you and your friends are                           echoecho requires no sign-up and can be used right away with anyone in your address book                           echoecho will help you choose and share a  coffee shop, bar or restaurant near where you and your friends are,  anywhere in the world.                           echoecho works on Nokia, iPhone, Android, Blackberry and soon Windows Phone 7   It’s free, simple and no one ever sees where you are unless you allow them.                             Run Nokia Maps at least once and select Start الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *أو* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

